# a lemon??



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze I bought in August... it was the "demo" and has 13k KM or 8k miles on it... so not "new" per se... but still full warrenty, etc... just broke in! 

Anyhow... I have had a TON of problems with it... it hasn't gone back to the dealer yet... but I am going to call them next week...

List of problems...

1. Clunking in back over rough roads
2. Bad wind noise around rear drivers side window
3. Trunk "popper" on trunk lid freezes every time it drops below zero
4. Passengers seat won't recline
5. Prestone smell when heater is on full blast for awhile
6. Once or twice I've got out of the car and locked the doors, to only realize the radio is STILL playing inside the vehicle. How does THAT happen?
7. Clunk in transmission AFTER it shifts into 3rd gear, but before going into 4th about 75% of the time.

Would this be considered excessive problems with a nearly new car?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This is dependant on the Lemon Law where you live. It varies from locale to locale. Rule of thumb is it requires 3 - 4 attemps to fix a single problem or several trips to fix multiple problems with no resolution. Since you have made no attemp to get anthing fixed in six months, I'd say you are aways off from being able to claim a lemon yet.


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

I wasn't going to "cash it in" yet... I still love the car despite its flaws  ... just wondering if anyone else besides me thinks this amount of "issues" are excessive for a car with only 14k miles on the clock??


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I feel your pain....I've got the wind noise, prestone smell, failed coil pack, bad seat track, clunk over bumps, notchy shifting..19k on the clock, going in Monday to resolve the prestone smell..which we all know is almost unfixable. I'm currently looking for a new vehicle to replace the cruze as I'm pretty much disgusted in it.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Since you said it was "Demo" vehicle that normally means it was beaten to **** on test drives. I would say it seems a little excessive for a new car, but then again it wasnt new or handled with care. I would start by taking it in and having them fix the issues.


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

My last car was a Buick Regal GS... it had 45k Miles on it when I bought it... and it didn't even have this many issues. Makes me wonder.....


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

QwertyJuan said:


> My last car was a Buick Regal GS... it had 45k Miles on it when I bought it... and it didn't even have this many issues. Makes me wonder.....


I had a 2000 monte ss , bought it with 20k on it, drove it to just past 200k and as far as I know it is still going, only ever needed a cv axle.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Take it in asap and start a record. That way if it comes time to call it a lemon, they already know it is and can't fight you easily. I think. I could be very wrong.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

QwertyJuan said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze I bought in August... it was the "demo" and has 13k KM or 8k miles on it... so not "new" per se... but still full warrenty, etc... just broke in!
> 
> Anyhow... I have had a TON of problems with it... it hasn't gone back to the dealer yet... but I am going to call them next week...
> 
> ...


Hello QwertyJuan,

Sorry to hear that you have experienced such a service history with your Cruze. If there is anything you would like us to look into for you please reach out via PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely,

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## one4turbo (Jan 14, 2014)

*http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/22002-3rd-gear-20mph-shudder-drivetrain.html

My car is back at the dealer for the fourth time for this problem. They are replacing the entire transmission at this point to avoid buying the car back.*


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok.... took it to the dealer and they "fixed" what they could and ordered parts for the rest... when the parts come in they are gonna get it back in to fix everything.

Know what the service tech told me?? (and I'm not gonna post his name because he would probably get in "trouble" even though he was just being honest) 

He said - "I am quite ashamed of the thing to be honest. It's a new car, and in its third year of production, this much stuff shouldn't have happened. BUT I will do my best to shape it up."

I know the tech personally, and I know he would treat the car as if it was his own, so at least I feel VERY good about the repairs it will receive.


----------

